# Canoe fishing in the bay?



## Saltwater Texan (Apr 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever used a canoe to fish out of in the bay? I've recently acquired a canoe and have debated on taking to the bay. I'm not talking about paddling across the bay by just to paddle around and fish a little. I want to go tomorrow but I think the weather isn't going to be worth a darn.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Saltwater Texan said:


> Has anyone ever used a canoe to fish out of in the bay? I've recently acquired a canoe and have debated on taking to the bay. I'm not talking about paddling across the bay by just to paddle around and fish a little. I want to go tomorrow but I think the weather isn't going to be worth a darn.


Good weather and good float plan u should be fine. Just remember they have large sides even a little bit of wind will blow u all over.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

why not?


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier is right. The wind can move you like a weather vain but in protected areas, it's fun. I used a 17' Coleman for a long time but got a kayak because I'm getting too old to wrestle the canoe. Some folks use canoes at Texas City dike and Christmas Bay. Good luck, have fun and wear your PFD.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't see why it wouldn't work, Mont and a few others have seen some Asian guy fishing out of what looks like a blue rubbermaid container.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Heck ya. Tis fun until it tumps. I have a 14 footer that works fine, but as mentioned, wind loves em. These nice flat mornings we've been having is ideal for them.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don't see why it wouldn't work, Mont and a few others have seen some Asian guy fishing out of what looks like a blue rubbermaid container.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


smack .... that sounds like a sweet ride! those rubbermaid tubs are tough stuff!!!!


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

Saltwater Texan said:


> Has anyone ever used a canoe to fish out of in the bay? I've recently acquired a canoe and have debated on taking to the bay. I'm not talking about paddling across the bay by just to paddle around and fish a little. I want to go tomorrow but I think the weather isn't going to be worth a darn.


Take an Anchor and rig a drift anchor if you can, you may have some windage but you could use it for drifting.


----------



## texmexfishn (Apr 2, 2013)

I did it about a month ago out of Galv Island State Park. We only stayed in and around the coves! We had a trolling motor as well. Worked just fine!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I have used my canoe on the flats. I put a cooler in the middle and pole it. It works well on calm days. Here's a post from my blog about it: http://www.deployoutdoors.com/?p=900


----------

